# Dog breed guess...cute rescue puppy



## hgreen (Oct 15, 2009)

This is Amity. She is about 9 weeks old, and is looking for a permanent home in Baltimore. She is mostly white, with the mask on her face and a little light specking mostly on her ears. She has pretty green eyes. I know her mother was a pit bull/american bull dog mix. No idea about the father. Take a guess!


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

Pit / Coonhound? I see the pit and Im guessing Tree Walker Coonhound because I have a Coonhound mix and she has the same exact "mask" like this one. Very cute


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Great looking dog! Pit ya, other than that?? Maybe lab?Now that i think about it my neighbor has a chocolate lab with those exact green eyes. Boy if she were closer i might take her away from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I can def. see a pitty face. I think some kind of hound as well. Not too sure.


----------



## azh25 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pit /aussie?


----------



## ecross1983 (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a hard one.


----------

